
Ask HN: Looking for Big Data Analyst and Business Cofounder from a Non-Tech City? - ganeshkrishnan
I am working on a &quot;Personalized searches by user personality clustering&quot; from Australia and unfortunately I find it really hard to find co-founders here.<p>I don&#x27;t want to &quot;jump into the bed&quot; with the first one but I haven&#x27;t even found any reasonable leads.<p>My work involves creating &quot;deep linguistic search&quot; using SyntaxNet and k-means clustering of user&#x27;s profiles.  I create an info website at www.shoten.xyz outlining briefly what I plan to do and how the search will work.<p>The goal of this project is<p>1) to modularize search engines so that your personal searches are always stored on your own personal server and you still can use third party search engines anonymously for better results.<p>2) Use &quot;deep linguistic search&quot; to augment search results and yield better results.<p>I have applied for a patent which does a better job than the site for explaining the search and how user&#x27;s profile can be used to slightly influence the search and give better results.
I also have the design ready for modularizing the search engine, k-means cluster of user&#x27;s &#x27;personality&#x27;, ranking pages &amp; augmenting page ranks by user&#x27;s &#x27;personality&#x27;.<p>Any chance there would be people in here ready to work with me? I don&#x27;t care where you are as long as you can add value to the project.
======
bjorn34
How can I contact you?

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
I got your contact from the "contact us" page and replied to your email.
cheers!

